# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Необходимо объединить несколько загрузочных дисков в один.

## lavrov

Вот такая задача у меня. 
Необходимо объединить несколько загрузочных дисков в один. 
Создать iso образ с получившемся диском и создать загрузочную флешку.

Объединить нужно: 
1) LamygoCD_2009_2.2 
2) В составе LamygoCD_2009_2.2 Обновить Hirens Boot CD до версии 10.2 или новее 
3) DrWeb Live CD 
4) ActiveBootDiskSuite (Win & Dos)

Нужна четкая пошаговая инструкция,чтобы я по ней смог всё это сотворить. Спасибо заранее.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Игорь

http://greenflash.su/  :Smiley:

----------

